# Kreta - Fische und Ausrüstung



## nescimus (3. September 2010)

Guten Abend, 

ich bin recht unerfahren und frage um Rat. Dies ist mein Vorhaben:

Ich verbringe jährlich einige Monate an der Südküste von Kreta. Dort habe ich ein kleines (6 m) offenes Verdrängerboot mit Diesel-Innenborder, das vielleicht 5 - 6 Knoten macht. Bei ruhigem Wetter kann ich durchaus 5 Meilen auf das Meer hinausfahren. Ich bin überwiegend allein auf dem Boot. Jetzt habe ich mich in Unkosten gestürzt und kurz entschlossen mit einer Tiagra Stand-up-Rute (50-80 lbs), einer Tiagra 50W und vielen Metern 50er Mono ausgerüstet. Ihr ahnt, was kommt: es soll ein großer Fisch gelandet werden.

Als ich dann anfing, hier im Forum zu lesen, kam mir mein Vorhaben doch etwas gewagt vor...... So einfach scheint mir das doch alles nicht zu sein. Ich bin überhaupt nicht sicher, was mich erwartet. In Griechenland sind viele Gebiete überfischt. Ich habe aber Zeit, viel auszuprobieren. Womit fange ich an? Schleppen oder Driftangeln? Oder sollte ich mir einen downrigger zulegen und in der Tiefe schleppen? Oder ist das alles eine Nummer zu groß für einen Anfänger?

Bevor ich mich mit vielleicht untauglichen aber sicher kostspieligen Wobblern, Lures oder Krimskrams eindecke, frage ich um Euren Rat. Ich denke an eine taugliche Mindestausrüstung an Ködern, mit denen ich experimentieren und Erfahrungen sammeln kann. Wie sollte ein stabiles und attraktives Vorfach aufgebaut sein?  Thune gibt es wohl und auch Schwertträger (wenige) und sonst die üblichen Mittelmeerfische. Eine zweite Rute (Trolling?) wäre wohl machbar, aber ich will erstmal probieren, was möglich ist. 

Fällt Euch dazu was ein?

Gruß Nescimus


----------



## MartinVahldiek (6. September 2010)

*AW: Kreta - Fische und Ausrüstung*

Hallo Necimus,

Dein Vorhaben ist nicht abwegig und vor allen Dingen nichts, wovor Du Dich fürchten solltest.
Ich würde Dir am Anfang Schleppfischen empfehlen. Da bekommst Du einen ersten Überblick an welchen Stellen was gehen könnte. Eine zweite Rute dazu ist sinnvoll. Ich habe anfangs mit einer einfachen Rute mit einer Shimano TLD Rolle gefischt und das sollte bei fast allen Fischen vorerst gutgehen.
Ich würde Dir noch ein ganz einfaches Hand GPS empfehlen - iFinder Go oder soetwas. Damit findest Du Fangstellen wieder und vor allem kannst Du Deine Schelppgeschwindigkeit messen. Die ist absolut wichtig. Zwischen 5 bis 6 Knoten liegst Du sehr gut, aber drunter sollte es nicht sein.
Ich habe es immer so einfach wie möglich gehalten. Wenn Du Mono fischst reichen ein paar Stahlvorfächer und ein paar Fluocarbonvorfächer in der 100lbs- Klasse. Da machst Du oben nen schlaufe mit zwei Klemmhülsen und unten nen sehr sehr stabilen Wirbel mit zwei Klemmhülsen. 
Da kannst Du dann tieftauchende Rapalas reinhängen. Allerdings überschlagen die sich, wenn Du zu schenll fährst. Besser sind Schleppwobbler, die aussehen wie jerkbaits. Das little big game Programm von Spro hat den "Ticca Lure" im Angebot. Der ist super und läuft auch noch bei 12 Knoten wie ne Eins. Die würde ich Dir empfehlen.
Dazu kannst Du Dir noch ein paar skirst kaufen. Fransenköder wäre wohl die deutsche Übersetzung. Spro hat auch welche, mit denen ich oft gut gefangen habe. Entscheide einfach nach Bauchgefühl und vorkommenden Futterfischen, welche Farben, Größen, Modelle. Da steckst Du entweder Fluocarbon oder Stahl durch. Oben nen Schlaufe mit Klemmhülsen und ein sehr großer und stabiler Einzelhaken ans Ende, so dass der Hakenbogen gerade aus dem skirt rausschaut. Die skirts kannst Du mit toten Köderfischen kombinieren.
Ich empfehle Dir zudem das Buch bluewaterfishing. Gibt es bei amazon unter 5 Euro. Da steht alles drin, was Du vorerst wissen solltest.
Viel Erfolg
Martin


----------



## nescimus (6. September 2010)

*AW: Kreta - Fische und Ausrüstung*

........  danke, Martin, das ist ein handfester Rat. Damit kann ich etwas anfangen. Ich berichte dann mal, wie es so gelaufen ist. Das Buch habe ich gleich bestellt!

Gruß nescimus


----------



## Tortugaf (6. September 2010)

*AW: Kreta - Fische und Ausrüstung*

Hallo Necimus


Was ich auch noch machen würde, ist mir ein gutes Echolot(Fischfinder) zu besorgen. 
Um mit Jigs u. und anderen Ködern in der Tiefe zu Fischen.

G. Frank


----------



## MartinVahldiek (7. September 2010)

*AW: Kreta - Fische und Ausrüstung*

Ich drück Dir die Daumen und nicht vergessen zu berichten!!!!!


----------

